# 9.1-RELEASE on Virtualbox



## markb (Jan 2, 2013)

I am STUMPED (and forgive the verbosity - I'm trying to be thorough)

FreeBSD9.1-RELEASE as guest virtual environment under Win7.64.

Iâ€™ve downloaded the 2.5GB 64bit ISO and can successfully install a base system (lib32, ports, src), install network, timezone, sshd etc in Virtualbox.  If I reboot when prompted all is well.  I can update ports, install packages via ports without an issue.

But thatâ€™s not why I downloaded the brand-spanking new 2.5GB ISOâ€¦

Manual Configuration: â€œThe installation is now finished.  Before exiting the installer would you like to open a shell in the new system to make any final manual modifications?â€
If I invoke sysinstall prior to reboot in an attempt to use the cd/dvd rather than ports, itâ€™s an abysmal failure.  The BIOS CD is cd0 on initial install.

I mosey to â€˜Configure | Packagesâ€™ option to load xorg etc via the DVD ISO but get the following error: 
â€œWarning: the disc currently in the drive is either not a FreeBSD disc or it is an older (pre 2.1.5) FreeBSD CD which does not have a version number on it.  Do you wish to use this disc anyway?â€  If I answer â€œYESâ€ thereâ€™s a long-winded message that â€œunable to get packages/INDEX file from selected media.â€

An additional error appears if trying to load packages:
â€œError mounting /dev/cd0 on /dist: Device not configured (6)â€

If I go to â€˜Options | Rescan Devices thereâ€™s an â€˜*â€™ present but it doesnâ€™t appear as if a rescan is performed (as gleaned from this thread):
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18288

If I issue:
[CMD="mount -t cd9660 /dev/cd0 /dist"][/CMD]
I get a different error:
â€œError mounting /dev/cd0 on /dist: No such file or directory (2)
But If I meander to /dist I see the contents of the ISO (various htm docs, /bin, /etc etc.)

Thoughts?  Guidance?
THANK YOU!
MarkB


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2013)

sysinstall(8) is obsolete.  sysinstall(8) features that are almost certain not to work on FreeBSD 9: install source, install packages, disk partitioning.


----------



## markb (Jan 2, 2013)

â€œError mounting /dev/cd0 on /dist: No such file or directory (2)"

Lost in my initial message:  I issued a mount command hoping it would address the above error, but no joy:
mount -t cd9660 /dev/cd0 /dist

I can see the ISO contents when I peruse /dist.  I guess my question is why bother downloading a 2.5GB DVD ISO which supposedly has the entire contents of 9.1_RELEASE (a whopping 3 days old) with fresh versions of packages.  I would follow this install with "freebsd-update fetch && install" and the other scripts I've borrowed from the forum to ensure my OS was up to snuff.

Thanks!
MarkB


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2013)

Those fresh packages are likely already a month stale.  There really is not much point to downloading the DVD unless you have limited connectivity.


----------



## markb (Jan 2, 2013)

Kinda sorta did a best of both worlds:
1: pkg_add (firefox, gnome, x11) via the cd/dvd
2: update using the scripts I've found/use on this site
This is HOURS faster than doing the 'make install clean' for each and every package

Good idea?  Again, I thank you for your time/expertise.
MarkB


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2013)

Install sysutils/bsdadminscripts and then run pkg_libchk(1).  If everything is good, it will not report any problems.  If it does report missing libraries, some rebuilding needs to be done.


----------



## Rays (Jul 24, 2013)

hi

before posting a reply or asking, the same question i checked this forum and i got the same question as under. I have a Samsung DVD, Read only drive, pentium 4 
processor, i installed freebsd 9.1 from DVD, and i tried to run sysintall from command prompt and tried to install ports / packages, but i get this error.

if my drive is corrupt, then it should not run any other thing too, but it does. i checked if i burned the DVD right, and indeed it is. how can i get this issue fixed? do i have to forgo my DVD drive and buy a new one? by the way, my /etc/fstab does not have entry for DVD, is it a problem too?

thanks
Rays

Hi,

Before posting a reply or asking the same question, I checked this forum and I have the same question as below. I have a Samsung DVD-ROM, Pentium 4 processor. I installed FreeBSD 9.1 from DVD, and I tried to run `sysinstall` from the command prompt and tried to install ports/packages, but I get this error.

If my drive is corrupt, then it should not run any other thing, but it does. I checked if I burned the DVD right, and indeed I did. How can I get this issue fixed? Do I have to forgo my DVD drive and buy a new one? By the way, my /etc/fstab does not have an entry for a DVD, is that a problem too?

Thanks,
Rays


Question:
------------

```
Warning: the disc currently in the drive is either not a FreeBSD disc or it is an older
(pre 2.1.5) FreeBSD CD which does not have a version number on it. 
Do you wish to use this disc anyway?
```

If I answer â€œYESâ€ thereâ€™s a long-winded message that says 


```
unable to get packages/INDEX file from selected media.
```


----------

